# frag 176



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 26, 2011)

So I tried searching and didn't find much some say to do 500mcg a day

And I was just curious if the subject was around 8-10% body fat , wud frag do much for them? I was thinking of researching it but idk if going below 8% would be a good idea, I already have a hard time retaining muscle as it is since I barely have fat to burn off my body takes muscle for energy if none is provided  is my conclusion, haven't had that problem lately this ghrp6 seems to ha e stimulated mg natural hunger,even when im on my 2 days off it

Oh ya frag stacked with 1295 wo dac


----------



## Dannie (Aug 27, 2011)

From what I've read, the recommended dose is  3x100mcg/day.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks

Does it cut fat pretty fast?  I heard noticeable results with just one vial


----------



## Dr. Tox (Sep 5, 2011)

Sucks in my opinion- not worth the time and Pinning!


----------

